# how do i



## derek caywood (Nov 26, 2008)

how do i get an older horse to let me go out into an open fild and put a lead rope on her with out havefing to chase them


----------



## tris blu (Nov 24, 2008)

The best way to catch a horse that doesn't want to be caught is to keep going into the field and NOT attempting to catch it! That way he/she won't learn that you only want them when you want them! Don't use titbits as that encourages demands you won't want. Just go and have a chat and let them know you aren't after anything, make friends and then clip on a lead rope and lead a biti and then release them again. Takes time but worth it...would you want to be caught if you knew there was work afoot? try and let me know. I will come up with some ideas if it doesn't! Good luck!


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere (Nov 23, 2008)

I think your approach depends on the circumstances...

Can you tell us a little more about this horse? Is it _afraid_ of being handled, or is it just misbehaving? Does it not like to be caught because it doesn't like coming in to work; like do you only bring it in to do work?

If it is an older horse that is not used to being handled, then I don't see a problem with using a carrot or 2 to get their trust. We have an old mare where I work, when she first arrived she was absolutely terrified of people, wouldn't let anyone touch her. So every time my co-worker passed her with another horse she'd throw a little treat in the paddock. Soon the mare came up to the fence to get it, and eventually would take it from her hand. Then the mare allowed my friend to stroke her, then finally she could get the headcollar on and lead her out. It took a long time, but this was a very severe case.

But I agree with tris blu, do not use titbits if the horse is perfectly used to being handled and is just being stubborn! 

Try to make coming in a more enjoyable experience, feed the horse once its inside, spend time giving the horse affection, lots of scratching its shoulders and botty, and lots of soothing words, then the horse will be forever at the gate nagging to be let in. Believe me!!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

I would leave the head coller on in the field and take a bucket with a handful of nuts in,never fails.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Go close to the horse with treats, but not so close that he backs away. Crouch or bend low so you're less threatening if the horse/pony is small. Hold the leadrope in one hand (be ready with the clip), place the treat on the other hand. Hold the hand with the treat at about the mid forearm to the other hand so the horse has to come past the leadrope to get the treat. If he's too suspicious of the leadrope throw him some treats first so he knows you've definitely got some, then he might think it's worth coming closer. When he stretches forward for the treat just clip the leadrope onto the headcollar, do it quietly and the horse won't even realise you're doing it. If you're too slow to clip the leadrope on repeat the exercise with another treat. Don't make any sudden movements and be ready with more treats to keep the horse close to you, because the horse might try to run away and won't realise at first that he has been caught. Move slowly, talk quietly, and remember to make a fuss of the horse for allowing you to catch him (even if it's taken you all day! If you punish the horse now he'll think you're punishing him for being caught, not for giving you the run around).


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

have you got a small enclosure in the field? if not make a small enclosure with electric tape. When you want to catch her have a small feed in a bucket and rattle it around a bit, she should then come into the enclosure ,secure the enclosure while she is eating then pop the headcoller on....... works for me if I can't catch Caddy


----------



## 3Beloved (Jan 16, 2009)

I would suggest just going into the field for a cuddle and a talk for a little bit. or my way was to just edge nearer and nearer and talk to them give them comfort as they are very sensitive creatures.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I co owned a horse when I was in high school. He was a bugger to catch as he had been neglected and abused.
We could never get near him, he just hated people.
It was summer. I took a good book and sat as near to him as i could get without him running away.

he eventually got used to me being there and wound come and breath on my head. lo
after that he was ok to catch as long as we had a carrot...

x


----------

